# Advice on tractor for use on ~10 acre property.



## picus

Hey everyone - sorry if this has been asked a million times. I've been researching for days and have come to some conclusions, but I'd like to hear from people who may have advice for my specific needs. I live on ~10 acres (half wooded, half grass) with a ~600 ft gravel driveway in an area that gets quite a bit of snow (we had about 140 inches total this past winter). I'd like to use a tractor (either a compact tractor or large garden tractor) to mow my lawn, and attach a blower to clear my driveway. I am not including misc tasks because those are the two primary uses. The driveway isn't on any sort of grade, we just get large snowfalls regularly. I know the mowing can be done with just about anything (I'm using an older 16hp craftsman rider right now, takes forever but works), but the snow is what I am concerned with. I don't want to get too small a machine and have it not clear properly. 

So far I am thinking Kubota GR or BX, JD X700 series or 1 series. Not sure if I need a sub compact or not. As far as I can tell only the GR comes with a deck, which is nice...but not sure if it has the balls to blow my snow. Anyway, advice is appreciated. Any questions, ask away. Cheers.


----------



## Argee

The Kubota GR 
On paper....is pretty impressive. I'd opt for the diesel. I especially like the shaft drive. It should be more thatn adequate to remove the snow you get.


----------



## patsiilive

X700's are unstoppable and indestructible. Best lawn mower I've ever used and the snowblower can blow fluffy snow or wet slop. I just got my second one. I traded for diesel and the new drive over deck. The blower was the same. Now my seasonal switch should be easier with the auto connect deck. If you are mostly concerned with mowin and blowin there's nothing better.


----------



## picus

Thanks fellas for the replies. My only concerns with the smaller machines were them getting stuck or unable to move forward after a heavy snowfall. We get ~16+" in ~24-48 hours pretty regularly; but it sounds like they will be fine. Saves me some money too! Is there any major downside I may be missing to going with a garden tractor vs a sub compact aside from the obvious?


----------



## Casemechanic

Although we don't get the snow your talking about at Torryburn NSW, but on my 10 acres I have been having to make the same discussion. Husquvarna TH2752 cost $4800.00. Aus dollars. 27 HP petrol about the same torque as an 18 HP diesel. A really great mower, but not a utility machine like a tractor with Power Take Off shaft drive and a much higher rim pull. These are the two things you will need to move large amounts of snow, a pto driven snow blower and a grader blade hooked up to the three point linkage and you will move tons of snow. Cost of a reasonable 40 HP Deisel Tractor $5,000.00. It will also be. Cheaper to run fuel wise.


----------



## rubberfish

> Advice on tractor for use on ~10 acre property.


I'd just go with a good sturdy woman to help out around the place.
Probably more fun to sleep with at night than the tractor too.


----------



## Casemechanic

Yer but the tractor would be less expensive, and even with worn reduction hub bearings,would do less winning.


----------



## picus

Hey guys - thanks again for all the advice. I think my wife would object to a sturdy woman in bed with us at night, but it's worth a shot. In the meantime I purchased a Kubota BX2370 with a 54" mower deck and 54" blower. I was going to go with the GR but I like the ability to add implements later. A front loader/tiller will be nice to have down the line. I checked out the jd x758 also and it is a great machine but with the 3 pt harness it was actually a few thousand more than the BX, so I couldnt justify it. The Kubota dealer seems good too, definitely more interested in a sale. I guess time will tell if I made the right call!


----------



## picus

So on that note - here is an off topic question. I was using an old Craftsman 16hp (briggs and stratton turbo cooled) 16hp, 42" deck riding mower. What the heck is this thing worth??


----------



## Argee

picus said:


> So on that note - here is an off topic question. I was using an old Craftsman 16hp (briggs and stratton turbo cooled) 16hp, 42" deck riding mower. What the heck is this thing worth??


From that description....$250-300


----------



## RC Wells

Hi Picus,

All other things being equal, one of the things that definitely is not equal with the smaller tractor used for utility and lawn work is the difficulty of removing and servicing the mower deck.

I purchased the X749 diesel for lawn work, and the deck is a real pain to remove. So, I use an engine hoist and lift the entire front of the tractor and work from the concrete when servicing the blades and cleaning the deck. The deck is also not easy to remove if the tractor is used for anything else.

If this were golf and I was able to call a mulligan, I would purchase the more conventional style JD subcompact that allows you to drive up over the deck and connect it from the tractor seat. That way the deck is easily removed and flipped for the service. Interestingly enough, the diesel subcompact with that capability is less expensive than the X749.

As for the Kubota, they are great products. Just consider deck maintenance and how often you will be removing it during a year's of work in the equation as you select the tractor.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## patsiilive

RC Wells said:


> Hi Picus,
> 
> All other things being equal, one of the things that definitely is not equal with the smaller tractor used for utility and lawn work is the difficulty of removing and servicing the mower deck.
> 
> I purchased the X749 diesel for lawn work, and the deck is a real pain to remove. So, I use an engine hoist and lift the entire front of the tractor and work from the concrete when servicing the blades and cleaning the deck. The deck is also not easy to remove if the tractor is used for anything else.
> 
> If this were golf and I was able to call a mulligan, I would purchase the more conventional style JD subcompact that allows you to drive up over the deck and connect it from the tractor seat. That way the deck is easily removed and flipped for the service. Interestingly enough, the diesel subcompact with that capability is less expensive than the X749.
> 
> As for the Kubota, they are great products. Just consider deck maintenance and how often you will be removing it during a year's of work in the equation as you select the tractor.
> 
> Good luck with your choice.


The new JD X700 series has the same drive over mower deck design as the JD sub compacts and compacts.


----------



## ponytailbill

I suggest you buy one you can afford! Period.


----------



## cougsfan

My thoughts on things to consider for a 10 acre tractor: 35 hp, diesel, FEL that quickly detaches, a 3 point hitch and PTO, and a wide tread width for stability. Power steering is nice. Needs a tranny that goes really slow. I hate hydrostatics, but that is just me. Any "American" tractor would be OK (Most are not really American at all), as would be a Japanese or Korean tractor. Stay away from Chinese or Russian tractors. Old is OK as long as it is in good condition.


----------



## picus

Thanks guys. I am fortunate enough to have a 2 and 4 post lift in my garage so deck maintenance shouldn't be a problem. One of the things that I really liked about the new JD x700s was the driver over deck - it seems like an incredibly simple design, but ingenious at the same time. The Kubota has a tool-less release and you can roll it out, or in my case lift the entire tractor to clean. If I didn't have the hoists I would have definitely given more thought to the JD driver over design. 

Cougsfan - I seem to have checked all the boxes except 35hp. I got a BX 2670 so less hp, but a FEL that quickly detaches a 3 pt hitch and PTO. I kind of think I over bought but Id rather over buy than under buy.


----------

